# DS #1695: Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings (USA)



## T-hug (Nov 20, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2488^^


----------



## theprodigy (Nov 20, 2007)

sweeeeet


----------



## ASK (Nov 20, 2007)

Hooray


----------



## Intruder (Nov 20, 2007)

So...lets see if its worth it!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 20, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## sekhu (Nov 20, 2007)

Genre - RTS

Really?


----------



## mikagami (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, it's an RTS.  Time to try this out.


----------



## Jay Boy (Nov 20, 2007)

grabbing as I speak.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, I've been waiting for this ever since the Jap release. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time to game.


----------



## kazuki_pl (Nov 20, 2007)

ok, give me two weeks to finishe this one, and after that FFTA2 in English plz ;]

cheers, this game is really good ;]


----------



## SkH (Nov 20, 2007)

My BEST&FAVOURITE (MOST) Game for My PS2... well, that's as good as the PS2 version? (Yeah, not played the Japanese one and just seen a video of it and a few pictures...)


----------



## Law (Nov 20, 2007)

Woot, decided to check out GBATemp when I got home, and look what I saw. I hope it's a good game, I never tried out the Jap version.


----------



## demishadow (Nov 20, 2007)

I hope this one is harder.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 20, 2007)

Yaay the only game I was looking forward to this week's been dumped


----------



## seasong (Nov 20, 2007)

You cannot actually download the ROMS from gbatemp, right?


----------



## iritegood (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet, I can't download it now though, too busy leeching Invader Zim DVDs. 
Also - FFIV is coming out for Japan in December, so I'd expect an English release a few months after.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(seasong @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> You cannot actually download the ROMS from gbatemp, right?


Yes you're right. Ask anymore and I'll have to smack you with the banhammer


----------



## asuri (Nov 20, 2007)

SH* one second working on r4 theme next this come out*screams like a girl


----------



## seasong (Nov 20, 2007)

No need to ban me, I just thought it was strange that this site shows the compatibility with certain ROMS and the popular flash carts, yet does not hold ROMS. And, additionally, it's even stranger that everyone is talking as if they're about to download it!

Oh well, I'm happy the game has been released.


----------



## Law (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(seasong @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> No need to ban me, I just thought it was strange that this site shows the compatibility with certain ROMS and the popular flash carts, yet does not hold ROMS. And, additionally, it's even stranger that everyone is talking as if they're about to download it!
> 
> Oh well, I'm happy the game has been released.



I'm pretty sure it's legal to do what GBATemp does, but it would be illegal if they hosted roms (hence the reason why they don't).

Just a guess.


----------



## superrob (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(seasong @ Nov 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot actually download the ROMS from gbatemp, right?
> ...


Auch that gonne hurt!


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess. Many users here know where to get the ROMs. While using this site as a reference for when they're dumped, and compatibility.

Good day for DS today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bomberman, Mario, and Final Fantasy.


----------



## Issac (Nov 20, 2007)

why does the american Final fantasy-boxes allways look like crap (except III for ds)....

I mean, they always add some 3d junk... keep it either amano-style, or white.... 

I hope it plays great !


----------



## shattering (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> Good day for DS today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very good day indeed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think I'm gonna sleep tonight..


----------



## Kamiyama (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(kazuki_pl @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> ok, give me two weeks to finishe this one, and after that FFTA2 in English plz ;]



I completed Japanese version in 3 days. 100%.

Let's see, if I try better time with this...


----------



## adzix (Nov 20, 2007)

the last month hast been insane for ds and wii owners.
this is just awesome


----------



## tanooki (Nov 20, 2007)

As far as rpgs go this one is especially linear.
The battles aren't that fun since it's rts, but its done better than heroes of mana since it has the i forgot what it's called >_> the automatic command thing. But theres only one choice for that automatic thing.
The graphics look great and the cut scenes too.
Edit: If you like this you might wanna try out lost magic too


----------



## T-hug (Nov 20, 2007)

Apparantly the US release has been improved and has a much harder difficulty than the JPN release as RTS isn't a proven genre there.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 20, 2007)

I never played the PS2 game.. will this make any difference?


----------



## ackers (Nov 20, 2007)

And RTS stands for?


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 20, 2007)

not really a big fan of RTS, but will give this a go.


----------



## lookout (Nov 20, 2007)

At last! woohooo!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 20, 2007)

Excellent... really thought people would dump Marioparty and FF12 and great to see it available... too bad i will get my DS on christmas (maybe)


----------



## damnet (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> And RTS stands for?



Real Time Strategy... and you call yourself a gamer?


----------



## Jaejae (Nov 20, 2007)

Just put it through Rominator, time for some gaming...


----------



## xflash (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(asuri @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> SH* one second working on r4 theme next this come out*screams like a girl


errr SHY?, SHP?, SHT? SHD?

anyway been waiting for this ever since i heard about it (now to find that damn FF12 disc)


----------



## adyum (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet I can't wait for this game, just browsing around for it now.


----------



## 4ppleseed (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> And RTS stands for?



Really Tedious Storyline.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 20, 2007)

Damn... This'll probably make GBAtemp crash again, and I don't even like the game


----------



## m3rox (Nov 20, 2007)

Back when I tried the Japanese version, the movement of the characters in battle was very slow, hopefully that's been fixed.


----------



## HBK (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> Damn... This'll probably make GBAtemp crash again, and I don't even like the game



Doubt it, this isn't really an A+++ game, it's more of an A+, or A++.

Enough to cause some lag, but nothing too significant, IMO.


----------



## Chotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

i finished the ps2 game in 2 weeks with everything done, i hope the DS version keeps me busy for a while


----------



## kreatosoupa (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> And RTS stands for?



Real Time Strategy of course.


----------



## Torte (Nov 20, 2007)

I finished the PS2 game in 1 week, with Negalmuur auto-levelling carried out while I to the gym for some real grinding.

Dudes... my PSP just died, seriously.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 20, 2007)

Erm... since no one's talking about how the game performs on the flash software we all have and love... Am I the only one that gets a "save file 1/2 is corrupted", thus not being able to save, on an R4?


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 20, 2007)

IMO Lost Magic>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>This>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Heroes of Mana.
Still fun tho, just not as good as LM.


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 20, 2007)

AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 been waiting for this release!!!!! i'm getting it right now, so, anyone know how swell this game is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





***i said swell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ***


----------



## Mieki (Nov 21, 2007)

OMFG ITS WHAT HEROES OF MANA FAILED TO DO!!!

Anyway, controls are easy, AI is not dumb, and way way cool CGs.


----------



## RvLeshrac (Nov 21, 2007)

No more GD RTS. There are far too many of them on the DS as it is. I can't grasp why they would go with yet another in a long line of tedious FF RTSes, especially when there are much better ones out there.


----------



## tanooki (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> IMO Lost Magic>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>This>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Heroes of Mana.
> Still fun tho, just not as good as LM.


agreed
Anyways think of rts as Starcraft, but in FF12 RW you don't need to mine to summon more monsters, but you do need to mine for items and for healing sometimes.
Btw you can use your japanese save game >_> just thought I'd put it out there Lol. Mine shows some weird characters for some weapons (which I made I think) and my clan name
Also I'm pretty sure they left the walking speed the same.. why would they change that.. even though we all want it -.-


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, it's certainly a lot more fun than HoM was for me, and the game's got a ton of that Final Fantasy charm. Still wish they'd gone with a more traditional RPG approach, but...

Not sure if it'll hold my attention for long -- RTSes on the DS still just aren't that much fun for me -- but it is definitely one more step in the right direction for this type of game.


----------



## PanzerWF (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Mieki @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> OMFG ITS WHAT HEROES OF MANA FAILED TO DO!!!
> 
> Anyway, controls are easy, AI is not dumb, and way way cool CGs.



That's all I needed to know xD

And if Lost Magic > this, maybe I'll try it out... This first


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 21, 2007)

Well even if the games mediocore I'll play it to find out what happened after FFXII.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 21, 2007)

I never understood why people go mad over Final Fantasy. I really tried a bunch of them, but after a couple of hours I get so bored with them that I just can't continue playing. I have the same with Pokemon games. There's nothing in the game that attracts me.


----------



## kreatosoupa (Nov 21, 2007)

I toyed around with it for an hour or so and it feels pretty simplistic. I hope it gets better later on, but it feels A LOT like its PS2 counterpart so I'll probably beat it anyway. Awesome graphics and music...


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 21, 2007)

so far so good.


----------



## Twid (Nov 21, 2007)

Does it work on M3 Simply, I have a white screen after Ivalice Alliance screen ?


----------



## osirisFIVE (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> So...lets see if its worth it!


That's insane.
There's no let's see, it IS worth it.

Anyway, we're all downloading, so this is kinda like all free.
Unless, you're counting on 'time is money', then just download it.


----------



## superkrm (Nov 21, 2007)

I like the game but I would rather see ogre battle make a comeback.


----------



## Slipurson (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome game.. played it some with the Jap release and finaly its out with understandable text 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but, does anyone else have problems with the sound... it is as if they have recorded it on very very low volume and then tried to boost it so there is this "hissing" noise in the background.. i dont have it when i open the menu or in videos, only when i actually move around


----------



## gweedyj (Nov 21, 2007)

A FF RTS eh... This should be intresting. Id much rather FFA Tactics 2 but this will work.


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 21, 2007)

If this had like co-op or some type of online play it would be even greater.


----------



## test84 (Nov 21, 2007)

is there anyway to improve speed of party in battle mode?
they are like crawling.


----------



## blahman (Nov 22, 2007)

Why is everyone saying this is RTS? 
Well its not.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(blahman @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> Why is everyone saying this is RTS?
> Well its not.



Okay...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What would you call it then?

Personally, I consider it a hybrid RTS / RPG, but the battle system is RTS all the way.

In any case, I am enjoying this game so much more than I had anticipated. I assumed it was gonna be Heroes of Mana in Final Fantasy garb, but it's not. I think Squeenix finally got the interface as close to right on the DS as they could. HoM wasn't bad, but it was still not quite there. This game though hits closer to the mark, in my opinion. They accepted the DS' limitations this time around, and streamlined everything to work a lot better. I'm only a couple hours in, but it's a keeper for sure.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(RvLeshrac @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> There are far too many of them on the DS as it is.


uhh, yea, there is only 2 so far. I would love more rts on the ds. StarCraft is one of my all-time favorite games.(my avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) This game has a weird rts stystem though, how come after i give an order the selection is gone??? I don't want that. The walking speed is also like... ages long. At least in heroes of mana, you could speed it up with the B button. There is also no skill in this game. You can't micro or anything, and building units are far too fast. The AI is better than heroes of mana,  but they are still idiots. Gambits are stupid, like filo's sonic wave. She uses it even when there is only 1 enemy is next to her, and others are not far off. This game is still ok, except for those horrible times when the camera zooms in on the sprites. I would prefer more detail on my units, not the 3d background. If the units had better resolution, this game would be 50% better. Better walking system than heros of mana, bad selection system, and slow. I would recommend this game if you are really into ff, or just want a small game with ok graphics and a hybrid genre. This game is ok. Runs perfectly on my r4/m3dss.


----------



## Hitto (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree, this is the first square game I do not vomit upon since FFTA.
It's a brilliant piece of software, and I'm loving it to death right now.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> ...You can't micro or anything, and building units are far too fast. The AI is better than heroes of mana,Â but they are still idiots. Gambits are stupid, like filo's sonic wave. She uses it even when there is only 1 enemy is next to her, and others are not far off....



There's definitely some microing, but yeah, it's kept fairly simple. But to me that's the fix. With HoM and Lostmagic (especially) they reached too far, in my opinion, and in Lostmagic's case, in particular, it was a mess. With RW, you can easily touch a leader tab and have them back out of the frey if they're losing health, or go off to fight an enemy that is weak against their specialty, etc.

Also, the gambits, to me, are a very welcome addition. You can easily turn a spell off, and the character won't cast unless you order it to (yet another micro technique). But it's nice when you don't want to have to command each character, especially for simple healing. 

Again though, I think those things just help to streamline the microing process. Reaching beyond that doesn't seem to work on the DS. Now, if we had a mouse and keyboard, that would be a different story.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 22, 2007)

Now just for a starcraft port.
(Blizzard I know you are listening)
Yea, the tabs are weird I dont like em cause they are not that useful. If we could ASSIGN units to tabs, that would be different. The sytlus is great for rts, but there is no option like in many rts', such as right clicking or something to move. If a button simulated that , like L/R, it would also be easier to select units. And the whole Rock Paper Scissors thing, I dont like it. Its just like... weird, I just make all of my units ranged units, then i attack. I like the idea like you buy more available units though. Just like Starcraft 2 (which im hoping will come out soon) I still think sqeenix could of worked on the depth of this game, not on so many graphics and backgrounds. The story is chessey. "Oh, i wanna be a SKY pirate again!" The delerict looks awesome. Fricken cool.


----------



## tanooki (Nov 22, 2007)

Lol no one wants a SC port for ds -.- and if they did it'll be as bad as super mario 64 on ds
Edit: also the ds can't handle a ZERG RUSH ;D


----------



## sfunk (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Slipurson @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> Awesome game.. played it some with the Jap release and finaly its out with understandable text
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't quite noticed a hissing but when I'm on the airship the sound that the ship makes made me think my computer fans were on, which was strange because my computer was off... maybe that's what you're hearing?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> ...there is no option like in many rts', such as right clicking or something to move. If a button simulated that , like L/R, it would also be easier to select units. And the whole Rock Paper Scissors thing, I dont like it. Its just like... weird, I just make all of my units ranged units, then i attack....



Yeah, that would be a cool idea -- assigning one of the buttons as a sort of right-mouse click and one as a left-mouse click.

But even in Warcraft you have the rock, paper, scissors thing. Stuff like catapults / mortars eat buildings, zerks / gryphs are anti-air, melee eat ranged, etc.


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 22, 2007)

save type?


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 22, 2007)

I can't bring myself to like this game. Waiting for FFTA2.


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 22, 2007)

It's worth at least playing once for the soundtrack. The intro video, title screen, and end of battle themes give me very fond memories of FFIV.


----------



## Blu` (Nov 22, 2007)

Geez even a square fanboy like myself can't manage to get through this one, complete trash. You can't even control your characters outside of battle? WTF. Might as well watch a movie.


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> is there anyway to improve speed of party in battle mode?
> they are like crawling.


I got this thig for vaan that increases party speed.


----------



## blahman (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Blu` @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> Geez even a square fanboy like myself can't manage to get through this one, complete trash. You can't even control your characters outside of battle? WTF. Might as well watch a movie.



hahahaha did you just play the prologue?
after a bit you get to control your characters on the world map and go around do some shopping.

hmm i for one am glad the characters move this slow. just a few hours in i feel that what this game really needs is a command to STOP time so i can organize all the commands.


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Blu` @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> Geez even a square fanboy like myself can't manage to get through this one, complete trash. You can't even control your characters outside of battle? WTF. Might as well watch a movie.



spoken like a non square fanboy



this game is actually pretty goddamn awesome


----------



## Blu` (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(blahman @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Blu` @ Nov 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Geez even a square fanboy like myself can't manage to get through this one, complete trash. You can't even control your characters outside of battle? WTF. Might as well watch a movie.
> ...



No i played up to Chapter 1-4. Absolutely terrible. I'll wait for RoF thanks.


----------



## Blu` (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Blu` @ Nov 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Geez even a square fanboy like myself can't manage to get through this one, complete trash. You can't even control your characters outside of battle? WTF. Might as well watch a movie.
> ...



Hahaha don't get me started. I even played through The Bouncer which was probably worse than this.


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Blu` @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Nov 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Blu` @ Nov 22 2007 said:
> ...



gewww

that game sucked 
alot


----------



## usmagen (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> Erm... since no one's talking about how the game performs on the flash software we all have and love... Am I the only one that gets a "save file 1/2 is corrupted", thus not being able to save, on an R4?




yeah, it was truly nice to have ffxii dumped right away, but all happiness was lost in me after my save files got corrupted and deleted. wtf?


----------



## Rayder (Nov 22, 2007)

Aw geez.....it forces you to use the touchscreen for everything?  That just annoys me because I know I will start to feel discomfort after a very short time and games like this play on for hours.  sigh.....

I've only played a little bit at this point, but it seems like a very nice game with great production values.  Yeah, the characters move too slow, but I think I can overlook that.  The graphics and vids more than make up for that.

But still, why couldn't I cursor around with the d-pad and buttons to do stuff like selecting characters and targets?  Why must they always shove touchscreen use down your throat without at least a choice for traditional controls? arg!  I'm sure I'll learn to deal with that though.  The game is too nice to pass over just because of my hatred of forced touchscreen use. The graphics are just plain amazing for a DS game.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 22, 2007)

this game is surprisingly very good, i've been playing it non stop since tuesday! heroes of mana was appalling compared to this 1


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> why couldn't I cursor around with the d-pad and buttons to do stuff like selecting characters and targets?Â Why must they always shove touchscreen use down your throat without at least a choice for traditional controls? arg!



you can move the map around with the D pad, to select all units press X


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 22, 2007)

X is all i use.


----------



## EarthBound (Nov 22, 2007)

I never played FFXII(Ps2)
But this damn battle system keeps bring me back.


----------



## hellklown (Nov 22, 2007)

It's everything Heroes of Mana could've done (and I hoped it whould have). I'm still in the first chapter, so I havent seen any shop or items, but I like it so far. Now I only need FFTA2 and I will not drop down my DS for a long time. No problems so far with savefiles in an M3 Simply.


----------



## test84 (Nov 22, 2007)

gonna go back find and play PS2 verison first, i hate when they all know each  other and i have no idea PLUS, its battles are so slow and gets somewhat lucky to win or lose.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 22, 2007)

i don't know if it's me but i occasionally get freezes in the game R4DS, it's highly annoying when i am in the middle of a match


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> ...why couldn't I cursor around with the d-pad and buttons to do stuff like selecting characters and targets?Â Why must they always shove touchscreen use down your throat without at least a choice for traditional controls?



I don't know, dude. I don't think that would work for most RTSes. Even on a PC your mouse acts in the same way as your touchscreen. You really do need some type of adjustable interface, and face buttons just won't do the trick. But the game does offer some practical hotkey options, such as selecting all units with the X-button (and conversely de-selecting all units with the B-button).


----------



## Harpuia (Nov 23, 2007)

I think this game is great. Entertaining and addicting. What's with the low votes?


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 23, 2007)

i'm already got about 12 hours on my save file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm gonna play some more now.


----------



## test84 (Nov 23, 2007)

does anyone know which item can increase WHOLE PARTY, not just Vaan's, movement speed during fights? and how to achieve it.
thnx.


----------



## usmagen (Nov 23, 2007)

yey! saving prob fixed! damn, gotta say one of the finest release for tha ds. tha cutscenes are awesome! ffxii ftw!


----------



## NowhereLand (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> does anyone know which item can increase WHOLE PARTY, not just Vaan's, movement speed during fights? and how to achieve it.
> thnx.



The Characters improve their speed updgrading levels. I think Filo learned an hability that increase group's speed. Just play and find out by yourself


----------



## test84 (Nov 23, 2007)

i wonder what hability that was.
i'm playing but i want to know that does it stay like this till the end of game or they become not-like-dial-up-speed after some hours.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 23, 2007)

it was a typo i think


----------



## NowhereLand (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm sure they improve their movement speed along the game


----------



## test84 (Nov 23, 2007)

i doubt it will reach somethin like running, since maybe that ruins the gameplay, samething with VP2.


----------



## cavieguy (Nov 24, 2007)

Just got past chapter 4 awsome game so far.


----------



## Harpuia (Nov 24, 2007)

If the movement speed bothers you so much, don't play it, because it will more of less be the same speed. I would like it if they made it more fast-paced, but I also like it this way as well.


----------



## Kamakazie (Nov 28, 2007)

Holy crap this game is awesome.  Its making me want to go back and finish FFXII though, because they're referencing people and events that I'm not familiar with o_o


----------



## LOhateVE (Jan 31, 2008)

rts?, damn, This one goes straight from my downloads to my trash.


----------

